# any idea what this is?



## Pontiac Freak (Aug 3, 2013)

I found this in a box of tools I got from a gentleman that was selling all his items.


----------



## Richard King (Aug 3, 2013)

That's one side of a Trammel for scribing lines on sheet metal or lay out on a any type of metal Like a compass with 2 metal points.  I have one that doesn't have the fine adjustment  There is a rectangular bar that slides into the slot and the top thumbscrew tightens down on it .  I'm looking for one in a catalog so I can add a picture.
http://www.starrett.com/metrology/p...ools/Calipers,-Dividers-and-Tram/Trammels/50A


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 3, 2013)

Starrett  50A Trammel. That is part of a two piece set. Sorry Richard, didn't see your link. I have a set that's how I knew what it was.

 "Billy G"


----------



## george wilson (Aug 3, 2013)

You can use a wooden beam like a yard stick to put the trammels on to make large circles.


----------



## Pontiac Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks guys!  I think I might have the other piece somewhere.  Didnt realize what it was either.


----------

